# Hardtail downhill bikes..?



## Topher Jones (Sep 9, 2010)

So I've been riding a 7 inch travel freeride bike for the last two years now, and its pretty awesome, but I'm looking for some new feel. I saw a thing about people putting 6 inch forks on hardtail bikes to give them some cushion and a slack head tube angle and all that. I was just wondering if that can cause frames to break or anything like that..? Or if there are any other inherent problems or anything that I might be over looking? I don't wanna drop a couple bills on all the stuff and have it collapse on me. I was hoping to maybe find a good carbon frame too, just to get some extra comfort with the strength of it...thoughts or comments?


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

there are a few hardtail frames designs for single crown 6-7" forks. the ns b!tch frame was designed to handle a 6" fork. i was running a 4" fork with a 24" rear wheel and put it through hell and it took it and begged for more. ive seen a few evil harttails where guys put super monsters on and they havnt snapped headtubes. 

the frames are there, dont know of any new ones out, just older ones.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Look no further than a Chromag Gypsy with a Lyrik or Fox 36. This guy is killin' it!


----------



## bg. (Jan 28, 2004)

Regarding running a long travel fork, if you put a long travel fork on a hardtail that is not designed for it you end up with a bike that corners like ass. Also, a tall front end puts your weight further back onto the rear wheel, where the suspension isn't. 

IMO for DH on a hardtail you're better off running a fork that matches what the bike is designed for.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

I gotta give props to anyone riding a hard tail on DH. Trails.. My knees hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

bg. said:


> Regarding running a long travel fork, if you put a long travel fork on a hardtail that is not designed for it you end up with a bike that corners like ass. Also, a tall front end puts your weight further back onto the rear wheel, where the suspension isn't.
> 
> IMO for DH on a hardtail you're better off running a fork that matches what the bike is designed for.


But there are hard tails designed for long travel forks.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Id give up any idea of buying anything for the sake of comfort with a hardtail. Its going to beat you to death. 

They're out there though.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I want one of these! Products | BTR Fabrications


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

Rob-Bob said:


> I gotta give props to anyone riding a hard tail on DH. Trails.. My knees hurt just thinking about it.


its not that bad. i was running a dj setup (4" fork, 26/24 SS rear brake only) and i was racing my brother on his S8 down our training area (3 mile trail, 2000 foot vertical). sure the rock sections he had the advantage, but get me in the single track sections, i pulled away.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

echo24 said:


> its not that bad. i was running a dj setup (4" fork, 26/24 SS rear brake only) and i was racing my brother on his S8 down our training area (3 mile trail, 2000 foot vertical). sure the rock sections he had the advantage, but get me in the single track sections, i pulled away.


Maybe if I was 10 years younger and hadn't had multiple knee surgeries. Now at my age and condition a hard tail just seems like punishment.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

thre are lots of good hard tail frames out there now that will take a 160/170mm fork. 
i ride a chromag stylus, with bos deville 160 fork, its an awesome bike. and the kind of things i have seen jinya ride his chromag down in whistler is unbelieveable. 
a few frames that spring to mind. chromag, santacruz chameleon, ragly. cotic bfe, evil soverign, and that btr that was linked above looks pretty intresting. 
well mate good luck with the build, you will have fun blasting trails on a hardtail. it will help hone and develope your skills.


----------



## bg. (Jan 28, 2004)

YRG said:


> But there are hard tails designed for long travel forks.


I never said there weren't :thumbsup:


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

i do it on my hardtail sometimes and rob's right i can feel it in my knees for sure. you can always do downhill on a hardtail you dont have to pull the speed you normally would on a dh bike. but like another member said on the singletrack you glide away.

and about frames breaking you dont really change the head angle that much with a 6 inch fork. a talas would be sick.

We have a prototype with an actual DH hydroformed downtube on it for strength

check the difference 

























:thumbsup:


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

I had an older zoke 66 at 150mm (some height as my newer 180mm) on my surge for about a year. It sucked to pedal up since it was so slack, but it rode down very nicely.

So two other bikes to add to your list.
NS Surge
.243 (older, but can be found used)

I'd stick to steel with a DH HT, and get an adjustable fork. I took of my 66 and replaced it with a pike, and the bike is more capable now. I wish that I had gone with a lyrik since I rarely go below 120mm travel, but I took what I could get.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

the On One 456 Evo or summer season frame are designed to fit up to a 160mm travel fork, and they are burley steel. Also the Ragley Bagger 288 is also another great frame that'll take a 180mm fork if im not mistaken and it is also steel. All these frames are nice and slack, with the longer forks, so they'll ride DH very well (for a hardtail)...


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I rode my Kona Cowan downhill a couple times. The first time I wanted to see if I could. After that I liked being able to ride at the mountain for only the price of the lift ticket. Like echo, I was riding a single speed as well. 

Honestly, it was ok for lots of it. There were a couple of times that I wish I could have had more gear so I could've gotten more speed. There were some spots where FS would have let me just ride over some more stuff. Overall, I thought it was a blast. I think for me, being on my own bike made me more confident, too.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I love a burly hardtail with 150-170mm up front.

My Evil Imperial was too stiff, it killed my ankles after a day of DH shuttles.
So... I designed/built my own ti hardtails. Just enough give in the rear to smooth things out, but burly enough for DH, as well as being light. And sexy.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

i had a Transition Vagrant with a older 160 mm Domain 318. I rode it for several DH days. It'd obviously not a DH bike, but it can certainly handle the rocky, steep terrain.


----------



## Speedracer508 (Feb 12, 2013)

my bikes more of a 4x bike but pretty nice bike check out , im posting because its a pretty stout bike

Gt la bomba 2.0 mines a 2013 and its more freeride intent for me and dirt jumps but


----------



## PIE_FLAVOUR (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm starting to gather parts for a hybrid bike build. I want a HT that I can ride with a tall seat (I'm 1,82m tall) but I want it to handle moderate DH. I often do mountain bike travels and would like some more extreme DH after pedalling so hard up, and maybe learning some tricks. What frame and forks do you recommend? As for the front fork I'm planning to put a 140mm one, not more. My current bike is a Medium frame, it's quite low indeed and I was told I needed the Large size, though I'm quite happy with it, only I'm not sure if it can handle much more than what I currently do.

Greetings from Argentina to all!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

PIE_FLAVOUR said:


> I'm starting to gather parts for a hybrid bike build. I want a HT that I can ride with a tall seat (I'm 1,82m tall) but I want it to handle moderate DH. I often do mountain bike travels and would like some more extreme DH after pedalling so hard up, and maybe learning some tricks. What frame and forks do you recommend? As for the front fork I'm planning to put a 140mm one, not more. My current bike is a Medium frame, it's quite low indeed and I was told I needed the Large size, though I'm quite happy with it, only I'm not sure if it can handle much more than what I currently do.
> 
> Greetings from Argentina to all!


if you want a true dh hardtail you want to look at btr 
BTR Fabrications | Bicycle frames handmade in the UK
these guys make some dh specific hardtails, they score great reviews and are quite rare and unique,,, as for 140mm fork,,, think you's want a tad more travel for dh mate, maybe 180mm or 200mm,


----------



## PIE_FLAVOUR (Aug 9, 2013)

Argentina is quite a hard place to get any specialty items from abroad, less of all something as big as a frame. They look nice (talking about BRTs) but are a bit low for my purpouse, which a MTB/DH hybrid. According to what I find available in my country my primary choices of frame are the GT Ruckus, Vairo Wasabi or a used Kona Cowan. Any thoughts about them? Be emphatic, what is midrange for you guys is high end here, Specialized, Merida, Scott are way out of my budget. 
As for forks, I think I'll manage for the moment with 140mm, remember it's a hybrid. Brands that I can find here with ease are Rock Shox, Suntour or Rst. Any ideas in the mid-price section would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

im pretty sure if you emailed the guys at btr they would beable to ship one over to you,,, they would probably be super stoked to have a rider in argentina on one of their bikes, they are a really small company thats not been going for long, they are slowly building up their buisness, as i said email them to see if they would ship a frame or full bike over to you,,, again as for other parts, lots of companies here in the uk offer international shipping, crc are the biggest and usually best and cheapest, im sure some american shops woul;d offer shipping to, next month will be the time to buy, as all this seasons stuff goes on closeout to make way for 2014 stuff,
another thought, keep an eye out or even email a few shops in whistler or other bikepark related towns, as they will soon start selling off their rental fleets, you'll get a highend bike for low end prices,


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

I regularly park ride my Chromag Stylus with a Lyric fork. I love that bike, it will do anything. Key to riding aggressive trails on a hard tail is being clipped in.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rode my Honzo (SS 29") all last summer at Trestle BP. It's an insanely fun bike up there! 
On the chunkier runs (Trestle DH), I would fall behind buddies riding their full-on DH bikes a bit, cuz I had to slow it down to avoid rear flats: HT + 240# hack rider makes those a common hazard. I also had to be careful when I came to the bigger jumps/drops that I would hit w/ease when on a FS bike.

Season damage = 2 spokes, both due to catapulting the bike, and myself after ham-fisted landings.


----------

